# I think the lack of hunting is driving them crazy.......



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I am usually well in control of my pups. Well actually, more so, the pups are happy to do what I am doing and are very obedient. However, the last week or so, they have both been unusually high in energy, lacking in their normal basic obedience and honestly, have been a real handful for me. My usual well controlled, calm and placid demeanour with the dogs has seen a few cracks develop. I have even lost my cool a couple of times, which is a rarity with me and the dogs. 

The only thing I can attribute it to is the lack of real hunting of late. We still do our daily walk regime, with lots of "feau" hunting.... as in hunting without the taking of an animal or without taking the bow with us. But they are being hard work for the first time ever. They are really trying my patience at times. 

I think I need to take them away this weekend and give them a couple of days chasing Deer in the forests with me and the bow................. Where oh where have my beautiful obedient puppies gone??


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I think... No, I KNOW, they are still there, Ozkar. They are just hiding behind their Clingon energy shields! ;D ;D


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

There is only one way to find out, take them hunting 
Mine are always such angels during the hunting season.
Its hunt,eat and sleep.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I ran them hard for an hour this morning and again tonight. I Feau hunted the Rabbits with them and they got a little wound up and excited. Then I did another 4, 15 minute training sessions focussing on the off lead heal with hand signals, continually moving their focus from Rabbits to Ducks. They can discern the difference by the word already. They look to the water and waters edges for the ducks and into the thicket and piles of dead wood for the Bunnies. I love watching them hunt. But, it still doesn't cut it, I think the Bow has to come out. they miss that other word....ssshhhh DEER! 

I'm going to try and slip away for a few days Saturday and Sunday. We'll hit the road early Saturday morning and head south for about 400klms, back into the State of Victoria again to hunt the State forests at the lower reaches of the South West side of the Great Dividing range. Can still manage an afternoon hunt near dusk on Saturday afternoon and a Morning hunt Sunday morning before we head back on the return trip. It's going to be cold with snow down to 600 metres with a late Winter hitting us in our early Spring. But, it will keep the Deer lower down the mountains as a by product and it is less rugged on the lower parts than up higher in the mountains. 

Win or lose, at least we will be out there......


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

We got out for a little scout about today. didn't get to fire a shot, but we did get some very valuable practice time in together. I worked very hard on making this the most fund they had experienced in the last few months and they responded amazingly.

Astro in particular was just brilliant. He would point and freeze, I then nocked an arrow into the bow, then we started stalking in together. We even got to the point where I would tell him.... "take a step" and he would take ONE step and freeze again. Then I would take a step and ask him to take a step and he would take ONE more step and freeze again. He was such a good boy. 

Zsa Zsa was a bit of a train wreck though. While Astro and I were stalking a Deer, she was off in the bushes looking for birds and rabbits!  I am starting to think she is going to have to be put under a shotgun this duck season. She is VERY feather focussed. Sweet girl...


----------

